# Calling to/from Japan



## tantan3300

I need to make calls to landline phones in Japan as well as from Japan to Korea and Vietnam. What are the cheapest methods? is it VoIP or calling cards?


----------



## jTea

Not sure if it's the cheapest but Skype has unlimited international calling to landlines (and maybe mobile) for $13.99 a month. With the app, you can call on your phone and tablet as well.


----------



## EvanCarter

Definitely use skype. It really is the cheapest and best option.


----------



## tantan3300

any other votes except skype??


----------



## BBCWatcher

Not necessarily a vote, but there are many competitors to Skype, e.g. Viber, Fring, Google Voice, Yahoo Voice, etc., etc.


----------



## cleotony

I am an American but I live in Japan. I've used Vonage for years, but you'd have to have a US address. They shipped me the VoIP adapter to my USA address which I then brought to Japan and plugged into the internet. My phone goes into that adapter, and I have a USA phone number which rings in Japan. I also got the Softphone option which allows my computer/smartphone to run apps that let me use the service on the go. While its not necessarily cheaper, it's really the most convenient for me. IM me if you want to know more specifics.


----------



## maruo

if u in jp, try global call, doing free pizza event now (http://www.globalcallevent.com/) good rates, okay sound quality


----------



## larabell

cleotony said:


> I've used Vonage for years, but you'd have to have a US address.


Wouldn't Vonage charge an arm and a leg to call destinations inside Japan or Vietnam?


----------



## larabell

maruo said:


> ... try global call ... good rates, okay sound quality


Their rates to the US seem to be 2~3 times higher than other SIP-based carriers and twice as much to Japan mobile numbers (though about 10% less to Japan landlines). I've used Callcentric for years and just recently signed up for FutureNine (you should be able to google both). I think they both offer smartphone apps but I use them for international calls from home. Search for "SIP termination" and you'll find dozens of possible carriers.


----------



## JerryDavid

I use skype and it works great!


----------



## cleotony

*Vonage Costs*



larabell said:


> Wouldn't Vonage charge an arm and a leg to call destinations inside Japan or Vietnam?


I guess it depends on the plan. I have the Vonage World plan so...
To Japan Landline INCLUDED / 16¢ mobile
To Vietnam 6.5¢ (both landline/mobile)

I mostly use it for USA calls (included, landline and mobile). I have Vonage for other reasons, like forwarding, call block, etc.
But I think Skype is the cheapest option to go.


----------



## larabell

Ok... but the original poster was asking about calls within Japan and calls from Japan to Korea and Vietnam so Vonage doesn't seem to be the best answer to the latter part of that question. Plus, at the equivalent of about 1000 yen/month, it's not even the cheapest answer to calls within Japan. Of course, it's a lot cheaper than a landline here (it looks like NTT Communications charges about 150 yen/minute to most of Asia and KDDI is even worse at 37 yen every six seconds).

Calling cards don't seem much better. The one you see the most in Japan these days, Brasstel, apparently charges 11 yen/minute for calls to Japanese mobile numbers and 13 yen/minute to Vietnam. And you still need a phone in order to use a calling card, which is another 3000 yen/month for a simple landline.

All things considered, I'd recommend Skype if the person on the other end has an Internet connection and one of the VoIP services (other than Vonage) if you need to reach a real phone on the other end.


----------



## maruo

yeah, rates to some countries are more expensive than other apps. however gc offers 1+1event right now (www.globalcall-1plus1.com) , and you can double the credit of your purchase.


----------

